# Never buy a Fluke meter



## hvaclover




----------



## kbsparky

From the looks of the leads in that picture, it was set to read AMPS, not Volts.

Those meters are supposed to have a safety fuse installed, and what do you bet that fuse was bypassed to ensure pyrotechnics like that? :furious:

The take-home message here is not "never buy a fluke' but should be "always read and follow directions" when using this test equipment.


----------



## Termite

Agreed...Improperly used meters can cause some serious burns. *It isn't a Fluke-specific thing*. A recent issue of my IAEI (International Association of Electrical Inspectors) magazine did an article on this topic, and showed major damage and injury from pretty much every brand of meter on the market, all from misuse.


----------



## hvaclover

Get ready for more shoddy junk from Fluke.

Thy have taken up the practice of putting "Designed In USA" to mislead you into thnking it's made her.

I just returned a 116 because Fluke customer service told me it was mad in China. They don't put on the meter body, I found in very small print on the back of the packing. What's Fluke got to hide?

With all the dangerous stuff comming out of China would you trust a Chinese made Fluke?

Not when that country disregards the certs and safety laws.


----------



## Termite

Fair enough. But if you want to gripe about a product, gripe about it based on the merits of the argument. Putting a picture of an exploded meter is misleading, and flirts with the notion that it happened because it was a Fluke. Not so.


----------



## hvaclover

Was told by counter guy Fluke was made here.

I pay for meter and go to truck and open package. On back of cardboard backing it says "Made in China". On the meter body it's says "Designed in USA". that's is misleading. I called the customer service line and Fluke rep verifies almost apologetically that it is China made.

I am a buy American guy. For years i use UEI and took heat form other HVACers for using them. I saw no reason to pay so much for a meter if the most I'll ever measure is 220v.

But now with more jobs being lost overseas it's more important than ever that if I am not going to be a hypocrite I gotta start practicing what I preach.

Fluke mislead me with their labeling so why not show some old Fluke safety footage to give them a taste of their own medicine?


----------



## Termite

hvaclover said:


> Fluke mislead me with their labeling so why not show some old Fluke safety footage to give them a taste of their own medicine?


You're PO'd that Fluke's labeling wasn't clear so you feel misled. Fair enough. So, in an effort to "give them a taste of their own medicine" you're posting footage of what is supposedly a Fluke meter just exploding because it is junk, which misleads other people. Nice.


----------



## hvaclover

thekctermite said:


> You're PO'd that Fluke's labeling wasn't clear so you feel misled. Fair enough. So, in an effort to "give them a taste of their own medicine" you're posting footage of what is supposedly a Fluke meter just exploding because it is junk, which misleads other people. Nice.


It's Flukes footage. I tried to get customer service to have somebody return my call.Nada.

So considering what they have done to the PUBLIC not me, no I have no remorse.

There is plenty of quality issues with the Chinese meters too.

The temp function won't read accurately if it's brought in from a cold truck to warm a house until the meter warms up to room ambient. It's supposed to ambient compensated.
Samething in hot weather. The reading in micro amps ghost all over.

Somebody has got to get the word out.


----------



## Termite

Too bad you're using a forum like this to air your grievances. So be it.


----------



## hvaclover

Ok maybe it's a little selfish but I want to warn any one who thinks they are getting Fluke American made quality to be ware.
If you were going to buy a meter you'd want to know wouldn't you?


----------



## chris75

I cant believe you cant belive something is not made in the US. Get used to it. :wink: I doubt you can buy an American Flag that was made here is in US.


----------



## hvaclover

chris75 said:


> I cant believe you cant belive something is not made in the US. Get used to it. :wink: I doubt you can buy an American Flag that was made here is in US.


 
This isn't on me. I am fully aware how much crap comes in from China.

I specifically asked if it was made here and i was told it was. So I got two good reasons for being POed, being lied to and spending $180 on a meter of low quality.

Had i known the Fluke was made in China i would never have bothered to buy it. I would have bought another UEI meter.


----------



## chris75

hvaclover said:


> This isn't on me. I am fully aware how much crap comes in from China.
> 
> I specifically asked if it was made here and i was told it was. So I got two good reasons for being POed, being lied to and spending $180 on a meter of low quality.
> 
> Had i known the Fluke was made in China i would never have bothered to buy it. I would have bought another UEI meter.


Thats different, and that should have been your first post. I personally like Fluke meters.


----------



## hvaclover

chris75 said:


> Thats different, and that should have been your first post. I personally like Fluke meters.


And I was loving my 116 too! I liked the way it felt and looked and I'd known it to be a old line American company.

Man! I was like a kid with a new toy. I was even willing to adjust to the fact it was made in China. I waited a week and asked other HVACers how they liked it. I got too high of a percentage of people complaining about quality. It was then i took it back for a refund and that new toy feeling turned into buyer remorse.


----------



## Termite

My suggestion would be that next time you're going to buy a tool, do a little research first since manufacturer location is obviously very important to you. Don't take the word of a guy that works the counter at a hardware store or supply house...Like he knows! That way you don't feel duped. 

Instead of bagging on Fluke, why don't you make this a productive post and make a recommendation for an American made alternative with a reputation for high quality products?


----------



## hvaclover

thekctermite said:


> My suggestion would be that next time you're going to buy a tool, do a little research first since manufacturer location is obviously very important to you. Don't take the word of a guy that works the counter at a hardware store or supply house...Like he knows! That way you don't feel duped.
> 
> Instead of bagging on Fluke, why don't you make this a productive post and make a recommendation for an American made alternative with a reputation for high quality products?


The guy that told me was the salesman of a monster meter distribtor.
He should have known his stuff.

OK. Simpson, CPS,. Thrmal Products, Tif, Robinaire, .

Will you remove the stop work order now?:wink:


----------



## Termite

hvaclover said:


> Will you remove the stop work order now?:wink:


Sure, but not the fine. :wink:


----------



## hvaclover

thekctermite said:


> Sure, but not the fine. :wink:


 
You'll never take me alive! lol


----------



## js2743

*china in fluke*



hvaclover said:


> This isn't on me. I am fully aware how much crap comes in from China.
> 
> I specifically asked if it was made here and i was told it was. So I got two good reasons for being POed, being lied to and spending $180 on a meter of low quality.
> 
> Had i known the Fluke was made in China i would never have bothered to buy it. I would have bought another UEI meter.


 
after reading this post i sent UEI a email and ask if there products was 100% american made and here is the answer. it was a *no* so now what are you gonna do for a meter??


: made in USA
Monday, October 27, 2008 11:06 AM



From: 
"Cathy Kingston" [email protected]




To: 
[email protected]




Good morning, jason....
No....we have our products made elsewhere....China etc....

Customer Service 
UEi 
This message is intended for the sole use of the addressee only. It may contain privileged or confidential information that is exempt from disclosure under applicable law. If you received this message in error please notify the originator immediately and delete this message. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that you may not disclose or distribute any information contained within this message. UEi is not liable for any content alterations of this message by a third party. This outbound message and attachments have been scanned for viruses.

-----Original Message-----
*From:* UEi Ship Info 
*Sent:* Saturday, October 25, 2008 8:53 PM
*To:* Cathy Kingston
*Subject:* FW: made in USA

​
------------------------------------------- 
*From:* jason[SMTP:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Saturday, October 25, 2008 8:52:48 PM 
*To:* Reception 
*Subject:* made in USA 
*Auto forwarded by a Rule*



is your product 100% american made?


----------



## DangerMouse

too, too funny, js

DM


----------



## bofusmosby

Well, my profession is in electronics, and have owned and used a fluke meter for many many many years with no problem. As far as being made in China.....It would be very difficult to go to the store and NOT buy something from China. Personally, I believe they manufacture some of the biggest pieces of crap on the market, but if its not being made here, what do you do?


----------



## hvaclover

js2743 said:


> after reading this post i sent UEI a email and ask if there products was 100% american made and here is the answer. it was a *no* so now what are you gonna do for a meter??
> 
> 
> : made in USA
> Monday, October 27, 2008 11:06 AM
> 
> 
> 
> From:
> "Cathy Kingston" [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> To:
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, *jason**jason*​....
> No....we have our products made elsewhere....China etc....
> 
> Customer Servi*UEi*​*UEi*​ssage. *UEi*​ is not liable for any content alterations of this message by a third party. This outbound message and attachments have been scanned for viruses.
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> *From:* *UEi*​ Ship Info
> *Sent:* Saturday, October 25, 2008 8:53 PM
> *To:* Cathy Kingston
> *Subject:* FW: made in USA
> 
> ​
> -------------------------------------------
> *From:* jason[SMTP:[email protected]]
> *Sent:* Saturday, October 25, 2008 8:52:48 PM
> *UEi​* Reception
> *Subject:* made in USA
> *Auto forwarded by a Rule*
> 
> 
> 
> is your product 100% american made?


Oh I knew that already. The point I was trying to make that I was taking heat for using UEI from other HVACers. So when I finally decide to get one (a Fluke is what I am referring to) I find out it's no better than UEI. So since there is no diff why not just stick with what I have been buying, UEI.


----------



## sv9779

Sorry... as an electronic tech for over 20 years... Fluke is one of the best "bullet proof " meters you'll ever find. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## bofusmosby

Yup, I lost count years ago as to how many time my meter has been dropped, stepped on, and kicked across the room. STILL, never gave me any problems.

Good to see another electronic tech on this site. Been at it going on 32 years.


----------



## sv9779

bofusmosby said:


> Yup, I lost count years ago as to how many time my meter has been dropped, stepped on, and kicked across the room. STILL, never gave me any problems.
> 
> Good to see another electronic tech on this site. Been at it going on 32 years.


 
Yep, I also started out 32 years ago as a refrigeration tech after dropping out of electronics in college. Got back into electronics about 5 years later. Worked at it about 20 years. Now back in refrigeration. Still have my Fluke and my old Simpson 260-5 and 260-6, Not to mention all my bench test equipment.:yes:


----------



## bofusmosby

It makes it nice to have two professions.


----------



## hvaclover

Here is but another example of Flukes screw ups.

I have friends whose meters are frying right out of the box...Fluke ain't what it used to be. It's just resting on it's laurels





]  
H  1ACRecall 






















*Important!
Safety notice and recall for the Fluke 1AC-I VoltAlertTM Voltage Tester*

Updated March 8, 2010 March, 2010 
Dear Fluke Customer:
In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, Fluke is voluntarily recalling its Fluke 1AC-I VoltAlertTM voltage tester, a product that was first released for sale on September 29, 2009. The affected model number is listed in the table below. If you own a Fluke 1AC-I (1AC-A1-I), *please stop using it* and send it back to Fluke for a replacement unit. If you are not the primary user of the 1AC-I please pass this notice along to the appropriate people within your organization.
*Product marking:* *Description:* 1AC-AI
FLUKE-1AC-I VoltAlertTM Voltage Tester
This recall _does not include_ VoltAlert models 1AC-II, 1LAC-II and LVD2, none of which includes the battery check button or the Fluke logo on its clip, as shown below on the recalled units pictured.
*Identifying the product*

To properly identify your 1AC-I tester as a recalled product, look for the four product characteristics below.






 *Description of the problem*

The testers can fail to give an indication of live voltage, resulting in the operator falsely believing the electrical power is off, posing a risk of serious injury or death from electrical shock or thermal burns.
*Actions*



Stop using the Fluke 1AC-I even if you have not experienced problems.
Verify your 1AC is affected by this recall using the images above.
Return your 1AC-I for a free replacement of either a Fluke 1AC-II or LVD2.
Visit www.fluke.com/1ACRecall or call (888) 97-FLUKE (35853), 6:30 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Pacific Time Monday - Friday. Follow the instructions provided and we will send you a prepaid mailer to return your unit at no cost. If contacting Fluke outside the operation hours of 6:30 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Pacific Time, follow the instructions provided to receive your prepaid mailer.
*OR*
Ship your 1AC-I voltage tester with your name and complete mailing address (using the form on the back of this page) to:
Fluke Corporation
Attn: 1AC-I Customer Returns
1420 75th St SW Bldg 4
Everett, WA 98204
 
Indicate which replacement product you would like Fluke to provide. a. Fluke 1AC-II b. Fluke LVD2. For a description of these two products see the back of this letter or visit ww.fluke.com/1ACrecall
When Fluke receives your 1AC-I, we will send you, free of charge, the Fluke model 1AC-II or LVD2 that you selected. *Note*: If no selection is made, Fluke will automatically send a 1AC-II.
 We are undertaking this voluntary recall because we place tremendous importance on our customer's safety and the reputation of our products. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience caused by this action.
Sincerely,
Barbara Hulit
President, Fluke Corporation
















SearchCorporation


----------



## spark plug

kbsparky said:


> From the looks of the leads in that picture, it was set to read AMPS, not Volts.
> 
> Those meters are supposed to have a safety fuse installed, and what do you bet that fuse was bypassed to ensure pyrotechnics like that? :furious:
> 
> The take-home message here is not "never buy a fluke' but should be "always read and follow directions" when using this test equipment.


...And have some rudimentary (Hope there is such a word) knowledge of the workings of electricity.!


----------



## spark plug

hvaclover said:


> Was told by counter guy Fluke was made here.
> 
> I pay for meter and go to truck and open package. On back of cardboard backing it says "Made in China". On the meter body it's says "Designed in USA". that's is misleading. I called the customer service line and Fluke rep verifies almost apologetically that it is China made.
> 
> I am a buy American guy. For years i use UEI and took heat form other HVACers for using them. I saw no reason to pay so much for a meter if the most I'll ever measure is 220v.
> 
> But now with more jobs being lost overseas it's more important than ever that if I am not going to be a hypocrite I gotta start practicing what I preach.
> 
> Fluke mislead me with their labeling so why not show some old Fluke safety footage to give them a taste of their own medicine?


In the third Paragraph you state that "The most you'll ever measure is 220v". So far as I know, there are no A/C compressors running on 480V. Besides, your "Fluke" meter is used to measure Amps. and shorted windings on the compressor coil!:yes:!


----------



## hvaclover

spark plug said:


> in the third paragraph you state that "the most you'll ever measure is 220v". So far as i know, there are no a/c compressors running on 480v. Besides, your "fluke" meter is used to measure amps. And shorted windings on the compressor coil!:yes:!


460 v comps abound.


----------



## spark plug

hvaclover said:


> 460 v comps abound.


OK. You're the HVAC (lover) expert. But my point still stands.:laughing:!


----------



## hvaclover

spark plug said:


> OK. You're the HVAC (lover) expert. But my point still stands.:laughing:!


I got socks older than that joke, Dude. And I am called Clover, only my wife calls me "lover' unless you feel a little _*thspecial*_.


----------



## Tonglebeak

hvaclover said:


> Here is but another example of Flukes screw ups.
> 
> I have friends whose meters are frying right out of the box...Fluke ain't what it used to be. It's just resting on it's laurels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> H  1ACRecall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Important!
> Safety notice and recall for the Fluke 1AC-I VoltAlertTM Voltage Tester*
> 
> Updated March 8, 2010 March, 2010
> Dear Fluke Customer:
> In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, Fluke is voluntarily recalling its Fluke 1AC-I VoltAlertTM voltage tester, a product that was first released for sale on September 29, 2009. The affected model number is listed in the table below. If you own a Fluke 1AC-I (1AC-A1-I), *please stop using it* and send it back to Fluke for a replacement unit. If you are not the primary user of the 1AC-I please pass this notice along to the appropriate people within your organization.
> *Product marking:* *Description:* 1AC-AI
> FLUKE-1AC-I VoltAlertTM Voltage Tester
> This recall _does not include_ VoltAlert models 1AC-II, 1LAC-II and LVD2, none of which includes the battery check button or the Fluke logo on its clip, as shown below on the recalled units pictured.
> *Identifying the product*
> 
> To properly identify your 1AC-I tester as a recalled product, look for the four product characteristics below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Description of the problem*
> 
> The testers can fail to give an indication of live voltage, resulting in the operator falsely believing the electrical power is off, posing a risk of serious injury or death from electrical shock or thermal burns.
> *Actions*
> 
> 
> 
> Stop using the Fluke 1AC-I even if you have not experienced problems.
> Verify your 1AC is affected by this recall using the images above.
> Return your 1AC-I for a free replacement of either a Fluke 1AC-II or LVD2.
> Visit www.fluke.com/1ACRecall or call (888) 97-FLUKE (35853), 6:30 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Pacific Time Monday - Friday. Follow the instructions provided and we will send you a prepaid mailer to return your unit at no cost. If contacting Fluke outside the operation hours of 6:30 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. Pacific Time, follow the instructions provided to receive your prepaid mailer.
> *OR*
> Ship your 1AC-I voltage tester with your name and complete mailing address (using the form on the back of this page) to:
> Fluke Corporation
> Attn: 1AC-I Customer Returns
> 1420 75th St SW Bldg 4
> Everett, WA 98204
> 
> Indicate which replacement product you would like Fluke to provide. a. Fluke 1AC-II b. Fluke LVD2. For a description of these two products see the back of this letter or visit ww.fluke.com/1ACrecall
> When Fluke receives your 1AC-I, we will send you, free of charge, the Fluke model 1AC-II or LVD2 that you selected. *Note*: If no selection is made, Fluke will automatically send a 1AC-II.
> We are undertaking this voluntary recall because we place tremendous importance on our customer's safety and the reputation of our products. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience caused by this action.
> Sincerely,
> Barbara Hulit
> President, Fluke Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SearchCorporation


Oh geez, this topic is nothing but FUD.

Name me one company that has never issued a recall on ANYTHING. Go on and find it.


----------



## hvaclover

Tonglebeak said:


> Oh geez, this topic is nothing but FUD.
> 
> Name me one company that has never issued a recall on ANYTHING. Go on and find it.


No, You name me another brand that has not been pushed into your face and more or less pushed on you by your peers.If you don't buy a Fluke you ain't one of the guys. Don't deny this does not happen in your field cause I know damn good and well it does, just as in mine.
Y'know got a good friend who I love dearly but is the biggest hack around. Know what he says about being called a hack hvac tech?

He denies it by waving an obsolete Fluke around and exclaims "Hacks don't use Fluke". The dummy does not know the diff between milliamps and microamps. 


Fluke used to have the best built until they sent stuff to China. I keep track of stuff like this: Since they have gone to China there have been three major recalls in six months, malfunctions in specific functions that come and go.
Wildly inaccurate readings. All this and more.This is all being reported on an hvac board to see if you want access to the board pm me to read the threads your self..


----------



## bofusmosby

My profession is an electronics repair tech, and I use a fluke, and have for many years. However, it is an older one, which might explain things. In reguards to you "made in China" comment, I couldn't agree wih you more. I have NEVER seen anything electronic come out of China that was of good quality. I repair televisions, and most of the flat-panel sets are being made in China. Believe me, they are nothing buy junk!


----------



## spark plug

bofusmosby said:


> My profession is an electronics repair tech, and I use a fluke, and have for many years. However, it is an older one, which might explain things. In reguards to you "made in China" comment, I couldn't agree wih you more. I have NEVER seen anything electronic come out of China that was of good quality. I repair televisions, and most of the flat-panel sets are being made in China. Believe me, they are nothing buy junk!


The low-quality and outright dangerous stuff isn't limited to electronics. It was discussed at length in another thread on this forum. But the marketplace will ultimately decide. If they (the China industrial complex) won't straighten out their act, they'll go down and be forgotten. :no:!


----------



## Tonglebeak

spark plug said:


> The low-quality and outright dangerous stuff isn't limited to electronics. It was discussed at length in another thread on this forum. But the marketplace will ultimately decide. If they (the China industrial complex) won't straighten out their act, they'll go down and be forgotten. :no:!


This sort of thread still doesn't belong on a DIY site, IMO.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Enough beatching about a product.

Thread Closed.

Ed


----------

